# Εγκαταστάσεις > Internet / Δίκτυα / VOIP Τηλεφωνία >  >  Μάτιση καλωδίων Ethernet!?!?

## Sthol

Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Με κάλεσαν από ένα ξενοδοχείο στο οποίο πριν κάνουν ανακαίνιση στην ρεσεψιον όλα δούλευαν σωστά (έχει 5 access point). Μετά την ανακαίνιση χρειάστηκε να ματίσουν τα καλώδια του Ethernet γιατί θα πήγαινε πιο μακριά η ρεσεψιόν από πριν. Η μάτιση έγινε όπως βλέπετε στην φωτογραφία. Το πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζουν είναι το εξής. Το ένα AP δουλεύει αλλά πολύ συχνά βγαίνει off και χρειάζεται επανεκκίνηση για να ξαναδουλέψει. Το άλλο έχει τροφοδοσία αλλά από σήμα τίποτα.

1) Οι ματίσεις είναι σωστό έτσι όπως τις έχει κάνει ο ηλεκτρολόγος; Με φισακια και μούφα δεν είναι το πιο σωστό; 
2) Έχει σημασία που είναι τόσο πολύ απογυμνωμένα και τόσο μπερδεμένα;
56896979_789191598129865_5340333550975582208_n.jpg

----------


## lepouras

Αυτό δεν είναι τρόπος ματισης για δίκτυα αλλά απλά για τηλέφωνα. Είναι λάθος όλος ο τρόπος και δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο μαζεύετε τώρα γιατί δεν έχει αφήσει πολύ καλώδιο καθαρό.

----------


## kioan

:Blink: 

 *Spoiler:*          

Υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος που τα καλώδια δικτύου έχουν συνεστραμμένα ζεύγη. Αυτό το πράγμα που φαίνεται στην εικόνα είναι ότι χειρότερο θα μπορούσατε να του κάνετε (μετά φυσικά από το να μην τα ενώνατε καθόλου).

Επίσης πόσο είναι το συνολικό μήκος του καλωδίου (μετά τις συνδέσεις) από άκρο σε άκρο;

----------


## alpha uk

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Με κάλεσαν από ένα ξενοδοχείο στο οποίο πριν κάνουν ανακαίνιση στην ρεσεψιον όλα δούλευαν σωστά (έχει 5 access point). Μετά την ανακαίνιση χρειάστηκε να ματίσουν τα καλώδια του Ethernet γιατί θα πήγαινε πιο μακριά η ρεσεψιόν από πριν. Η μάτιση έγινε όπως βλέπετε στην φωτογραφία. Το πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζουν είναι το εξής. Το ένα AP δουλεύει αλλά πολύ συχνά βγαίνει off και χρειάζεται επανεκκίνηση για να ξαναδουλέψει. Το άλλο έχει τροφοδοσία αλλά από σήμα τίποτα.
> 
> 1) Οι ματίσεις είναι σωστό έτσι όπως τις έχει κάνει ο ηλεκτρολόγος; Με φισακια και μούφα δεν είναι το πιο σωστό; 
> 2) Έχει σημασία που είναι τόσο πολύ απογυμνωμένα και τόσο μπερδεμένα;
> 56896979_789191598129865_5340333550975582208_n.jpg



https://www.googleadservices.com/pag...xoCHT0QAvD_BwE

----------


## Sthol

Παιδιά ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σας!!






> *Spoiler:*          
> 
> Υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος που τα καλώδια δικτύου έχουν συνεστραμμένα ζεύγη. Αυτό το πράγμα που φαίνεται στην εικόνα είναι ότι χειρότερο θα μπορούσατε να του κάνετε (μετά φυσικά από το να μην τα ενώνατε καθόλου).
> 
> Επίσης πόσο είναι το συνολικό μήκος του καλωδίου (μετά τις συνδέσεις) από άκρο σε άκρο;



Φίλε μου δεν τις έχω κάνει εγώ. Έναν ηλεκτρολόγο φέρανε που τους αλλάζει λάμπες και του είπαν να μεταφέρει τις γραμμές. και με φωνάξανε να βγάλω το φίδι από την τρύπα.  Η απόσταση του καλωδίου της κεραίας που βγαίνει off είναι περίπου 20-25 μέτρα. Αυτή που δεν πιάνει σήμερα καθόλου είναι 40-50.

----------


## Sthol

Υπάρχει αυτό στην Ελλάδα σε κάποιο κατάστημα; Αν κάνω ένωση με φις θυληκό θυληκό, θα γίνει δουλειά; (το λέω επειδή εκεί είναι πολύ περιορισμένος ο χώρος.




> https://www.googleadservices.com/pag...xoCHT0QAvD_BwE

----------


## nestoras

> Υπάρχει αυτό στην Ελλάδα σε κάποιο κατάστημα; Αν κάνω ένωση με φις θυληκό θυληκό, θα γίνει δουλειά; (το λέω επειδή εκεί είναι πολύ περιορισμένος ο χώρος.



Παλια ειχε το eshop τετοιες μαχαιρωτες μουφες. Ριξε μια ματια εκει λογικα θα εχει ακομη.

Ειναι πιο αξιοπιστη λυση απο τα φισακια. Εχεις ενα θεματακι με το χωρο μονο.

Η σκεψη να τραβηξετε καινουρια καλωδια δεν υπαρχει?

----------


## Sthol

> Παλια ειχε το eshop τετοιες μαχαιρωτες μουφες. Ριξε μια ματια εκει λογικα θα εχει ακομη.
> 
> Ειναι πιο αξιοπιστη λυση απο τα φισακια. Εχεις ενα θεματακι με το χωρο μονο.
> 
> Η σκεψη να τραβηξετε καινουρια καλωδια δεν υπαρχει?



Φίλε εκεί έχουν γίνει εγκλήματα. Υπαρχει σωλήνας που παει απο το σημείο που βλεπετε στην ρεσεψιον (που ειναι 4 μετρα μακρια), αλλα τα υπολοιπα καλωδια που πανε στις κεραιες ειναι πλεον χτισμενα!

----------


## kioan

> Φίλε μου δεν τις έχω κάνει εγώ. Έναν ηλεκτρολόγο φέρανε που τους αλλάζει λάμπες και του είπαν να μεταφέρει τις γραμμές. και με φωνάξανε να βγάλω το φίδι από την τρύπα.  Η απόσταση του καλωδίου της κεραίας που βγαίνει off είναι περίπου 20-25 μέτρα. Αυτή που δεν πιάνει σήμερα καθόλου είναι 40-50.



Το ξέρω ότι δεν τα έχεις κάνει εσύ, γιατί εσύ τουλάχιστον για κάτι που δεν ήσουν σίγουρος, ρώτησες. Το άλλο το μαστόρι που τα έβαλε, τα ήξερε όλα.

Από αποστάσεις καλά είναι, φοβόμουν μήπως έχουν υπερβεί και το μέγιστο μήκος καλωδίου που μπορεί να λειτουργήσει το ethernet.






> Φίλε εκεί έχουν γίνει εγκλήματα. Υπαρχει σωλήνας που παει απο το σημείο που βλεπετε στην ρεσεψιον (που ειναι 4 μετρα μακρια), αλλα τα υπολοιπα καλωδια που πανε στις κεραιες ειναι πλεον χτισμενα!



Θεωρώ πως πρέπει πριν κάνεις το οτιδήποτε να τους εξηγήσεις την κατάσταση και το πόσο δύσκολο είναι να διορθωθεί η καλωδίωση υπό αυτές τις συνθήκες. Μπορεί να βελτιωθεί και να λειτουργήσει, αλλά ποτέ δεν θα είναι σωστή μια τέτοια εγκατάσταση. 

Επίσης κρίνοντας από αυτό το απαράδεκτο κυτίο που μας έδειξες, πως είσαι σίγουρος ότι δεν έχουν γίνει και ακόμα χειρότερες παρεμβάσεις στα χτισμένα κομμάτια; Για παράδειγμα και άλλες παρόμοιες συνδέσεις, τσακίσματα, γδαρσίματα, παράλληλη όδευση με καλώδια ισχυρών κλπ
Αυτές δεν θα τις ανακαλύψεις ποτέ χωρίς αναλυτές καλωδίωσης (TDR) και μπορεί να εξακολουθήσουν να προκαλούν προβλήματα ακόμα και όταν φτιάξεις αυτό το κουτί.

Για να μπορέσεις να παραδώσεις κάτι που θα δουλεύει σίγουρα και να έχεις το κεφάλι σου ήσυχο, η μόνη λύση είναι να περαστεί νέα καλωδίωση, ακόμα και εξωτερική μέσα σε καναλάκι. Κατά τη γνώμη μου αυτό πρέπει να τους το εξηγήσεις πριν ξεκινήσεις τις εργασίες.

----------


## mtzag

Αυτο στην επεκταση του ethernet με τα χαλκινα clips δεν ειναι τεχνικα λαθος γιατι ο στοχος ειναι
να μην αλλαξει το κραμα δηλαδη να υπαρχει επαφη χαλκου με χαλκο(για να μην σκεδαζουνε τα σηματα) να εχει προστασια απο υγρασια/αερα για την οξειδωση αλλα και να γινει γρηγορα.
Αν κανεις στριφτα τα καλωδια και βαλεις θερμοσυστελομενα που μπορεις ετσι να πετυχεις ιδιο καλο απολεσμα σε αποδοση θελεις πολυ περισσοτερη ωρα.
Οπτικα μπορει να μην ειναι ωραιο αλλα απο θεμα αποδοσης ειναι οκ.
Αν βαλεις φισακια rj45 με μουφα ειναι γρηγορο αλλα πρεπει να ειναι χαλκινα για να εχει τη βελτιστη αποδοση.

----------


## kioan

> Αυτο στην επεκταση του ethernet με τα χαλκινα clips δεν ειναι τεχνικα λαθος γιατι ο στοχος ειναι
> να μην αλλαξει το κραμα δηλαδη να υπαρχει επαφη χαλκου με χαλκο(για να μην σκεδαζουνε τα σηματα) να εχει προστασια απο υγρασια/αερα για την οξειδωση αλλα και να γινει γρηγορα.
> Αν κανεις στριφτα τα καλωδια και βαλεις θερμοσυστελομενα που μπορεις ετσι να πετυχεις ιδιο καλο απολεσμα σε αποδοση θελεις πολυ περισσοτερη ωρα.
> Οπτικα μπορει να μην ειναι ωραιο αλλα απο θεμα αποδοσης ειναι οκ.



Τι άλλο θα ακούσουμε... 

Αν είναι όπως τα λες, για ποιο λόγο έχουμε διαφορετικές κατηγορίες καλωδίου (Cat5e, Cat6 κλπ); Μήπως είναι κόλπο για να μας κλέβει το καρτέλ των καλωδιάδων; 

Επίσης αν είναι μόνο θέμα φυσικής συνέχειας χαλκού γιατί να υπάρχει μέγιστο όριο στο μήκος ενός ethernet καλωδίου; Γιατί να μην μπορούμε πχ να έχουμε ethernet σε μεγαλύτερες αποστάσεις και αναγκαζόμαστε να υλοποιούμε δίκτυα με πολυ ακριβότερες λύσεις οπτικών ίνών;


Τα καλώδια κατηγορίας 5e πχ είναι πιστοποιημενα ως τα 100MHz. Είναι γραμμή μεταφοράς! Οποιαδήποτε τέτοια μαϊμουδιά έχει αντίκτυπο. 

Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## mtzag

Σιγουρα εχει αντικτυπο στην αποδοση αλλα απο τη στιγμη που θα γινει ματηση αυτος ο τροπος ματησης ειναι σωστος.

----------


## awmn931

Τελικά τίποτα δεν είναι τυχαίο.

----------


## kioan

> Σιγουρα εχει αντικτυπο στην αποδοση αλλα απο τη στιγμη που θα γινει ματηση αυτος ο τροπος ματησης ειναι σωστος.



Σωστός ως προς τι ακριβώς; 
Δεν γίνεται να έχει αντίκτυπο στην απόδοση, αλλά παράλληλα να είναι και σωστός τρόπος. 

Το καλώδιο πρέπει να έχει συγκεκριμένα χαρακτηριστικά και αυτού του είδους οι πατέντες είναι απαγορευτικές. 






> Τελικά τίποτα δεν είναι τυχαίο.



Δεν πειράζει, τουλάχιστον θα έχουμε άφθονο υλικό για το σχετικό θέμα συζήτησης  :Rolleyes:

----------


## nick1974

> Αυτο στην επεκταση του ethernet με τα χαλκινα clips δεν ειναι τεχνικα λαθος




ΚΑΠΟΤΕ ισχυε για τα καλωδια του οτε (πλεον με τις 100ρες ισως και γι αυτα να μην ειναι και το οτι καλυτερο) αλλα ΠΟΤΕ δεν μπαιναν ουτε fast connections ουτε τιποτα σχετικο στις ethernet.

Αυτη τη στιγμη εχω προς το ρουτερ Gb ethernet connection και απο υπολογιστη σε υπολογιστη 10Gb και σε αυτη τη συνδεση πεταξα ενα σωρω βυσματακια μεχρι να βγει σωστο. Πως λες να ταν αν εβαζα μερικα fast ενδιαμεσα?


Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## mtzag

Αλλο λεω αν πρεπει οποσδηποτε να γινει ματηση αυτος ο τροπος ματησης ειναι τεχνικα σωστος γιατι τα clips ειναι απο χαλκο και σφραγιζουνε αεροστεγως για αποφυγη οξειδωσης.
Αυτα τα clips εχουνε φτιαχτει για να εχουνε τις λιγοτερες απωλειες αμα ειναι να γινει ματηση.
Πχ στα κουτια του οτε στις εισοδους των σπιτιων οι οτετζηδες οσους εχω δει τα βαζουνε στριφτα με λιγη μονωτικη ταινια αν βαζανε αυτα τα clips θα ειτανε καλυτερα.

----------


## nick1974

οχινδεν ειναι σωστα αλλα τελειως λαθος για αυτη τη χρηση.
στις γραμμες του οτε καλως χρησιμοποιουνταν μια φορα κι ενα καιρο αλλα κι αυτο εχει αρχιζει να αλλαζει 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nestoras

Στην αναλογικη κλασική τηλεφωνία το ευρος ζωνης ηταν κάτω απο 10KHz και πρακτικα οποιαδηποτε συνδεση και να εκανες θα λειτουργούσε.

Στις σύγχρονες εγκαταστάσεις (adsl, vdsl) εχουν γίνει εμφανείς διάφορες αστοχίες/αποτυχίες καλωδίωσης (δε συχρονιζει, μεγαλα BER κτλ).

Στο ethernet οι συχνότητες των σημάτων παιζουν στις τάξεις των >200MHz. Η σωστή επαγωγικη/χωρητική συμπεριφορά του καλωδίου και η ανοσία που πρεπει να έχει απο θόρυβο παίζουν πολύ σημαντικό ρόλο στην ορθή μετάδοση των δεδομένων. Οπότε οποιοσδηποτε τρόπος σύνδεσης/ένωσης/μουφαρίσματος πέρα απο ότι προβλεπουν τα πρότυπα δε θεωρείται επιτρεπτός και απλά μπορει να δουλεψει απο τυχη.

----------

Gaou (15-04-19)

----------


## mtzag

Το adsl2+ στο last mile χρησιμοποιει τις ιδιες χαλκινες γραμμες με την αναλογικη τηλεφωνια και κανουνε οι οτετζηδες τις συνδεσεις εξω απο το σπιτια στα κουτια
με στριφτα τα καλωδια με λιγη μονωτικη και μετα απο 2-3χρονια εχει πιασει οξειδωση η επαφη και εχει προβλημα η συνδεση.
Αν στη συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση εβαζε αυτο το clip να γλιτωνε τουλαχιστο την οξειδωση.
Τη μεγαλη απωλεια την εχει ενα καλωδιο απο το θορυβο/crosstalk και αυτο εχει λυθει κυριως με τους συνεστραμενους αγωγους+θωρακιση.
πχ το cat5 απο το 6 διαφερει στη θωρακιση και στο πλαστικο που ξεχωριζει τα ζευγη ολο αυτο εγινε για καλυτερη αποφυγη crosstalk/θορυβου.
Αν εχεις σπιτι σου να συνδεσεις ενα υπολογιστη και εχεις παρει 30 μετρα καλωδιο και δε σε φτασουνε 5 μετρα δε θα κανεις ματηση?
Εγω προσωπικα εχω κανει σπιτι ματηση σε καλωδιο(cat5e) περιπου 25-30 μετρων που το εφαγε η γατα και το 1GB παρεμεινε χωρις καποια απωλεια.
Στο τελος που το εφαγε σε πολλα σημεια εβαλα cat6 και αυτο επειδη ειναι ποιο χοντρο και σκληρο δε το τρωει.

----------


## nepomuk

> ΚΑΠΟΤΕ ισχυε για τα καλωδια του οτε (πλεον με τις 100ρες ισως και γι αυτα να μην ειναι και το οτι καλυτερο)




Ως εμβολιμος ,σφηνα δηλ η απορια : 100αρα συνδεση με το χαλκινο ζευγος ,εστω και για λιγα μετρα νοειται ; Μεχρι τα 50 (θεωρητικα τλχ) δεν ειναι το max και
απο κει και πανω μιλαμε για οπτικη ινα απο την καμπινα μεχρι το σπιτι , γραφειο κτλπ ;

----------


## nick1974

> Ως εμβολιμος ,σφηνα δηλ η απορια : 100αρα συνδεση με το χαλκινο ζευγος ,εστω και για λιγα μετρα νοειται ; Μεχρι τα 50 (θεωρητικα τλχ) δεν ειναι το max και
> απο κει και πανω μιλαμε για οπτικη ινα απο την καμπινα μεχρι το σπιτι , γραφειο κτλπ ;



Μια χαρα ειναι και κλειδωνει σχεδον στα 100 (ο οτε εγγυαται ακριβως 100 και τοσο μετρησε αε μενα αν κι εγω το βγαλα 9 :Cool:  σε αντιθεση με τις παλιες 24ρες και 50ρες που ποτε δε κλειδωναν εκει που επρεπε

Στάλθηκε από το SM-T585 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kioan

> Αν εχεις σπιτι σου να συνδεσεις ενα υπολογιστη και εχεις παρει 30 μετρα καλωδιο και δε σε φτασουνε 5 μετρα δε θα κανεις ματηση?



Όχι, δεν θα κάνω γιατί είναι γυφτιά. Θα προτιμήσω να περάσω καινούριο, σωστά τερματισμένο.

Εκτός και αν πάθω τη ζημιά Παρασκευή απόγευμα και μου είναι απαραίτητο, τότε ναι, θα το μπαλώσω πρόχειρα μέχρι να το αντικαταστήσω με πρώτη ευκαιρία τη Δευτέρα το πρωί που θα αγοράσω καλώδιο.

----------


## lepouras

> Το adsl2+ στο last mile χρησιμοποιει τις ιδιες χαλκινες γραμμες με την αναλογικη τηλεφωνια και κανουνε οι οτετζηδες τις συνδεσεις εξω απο το σπιτια στα κουτια
> με στριφτα τα καλωδια με λιγη μονωτικη και μετα απο 2-3χρονια εχει πιασει οξειδωση η επαφη και εχει προβλημα η συνδεση.
> Αν στη συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση εβαζε αυτο το clip να γλιτωνε τουλαχιστο την οξειδωση.
> Τη μεγαλη απωλεια την εχει ενα καλωδιο απο το θορυβο/crosstalk και αυτο εχει λυθει κυριως με τους συνεστραμενους αγωγους+θωρακιση.
> πχ το cat5 απο το 6 διαφερει στη θωρακιση και στο πλαστικο που ξεχωριζει τα ζευγη ολο αυτο εγινε για καλυτερη αποφυγη crosstalk/θορυβου.
> Αν εχεις σπιτι σου να συνδεσεις ενα υπολογιστη και εχεις παρει 30 μετρα καλωδιο και δε σε φτασουνε 5 μετρα δε θα κανεις ματηση?
> Εγω προσωπικα εχω κανει σπιτι ματηση σε καλωδιο(cat5e) περιπου 25-30 μετρων που το εφαγε η γατα και το 1GB παρεμεινε χωρις καποια απωλεια.
> Στο τελος που το εφαγε σε πολλα σημεια εβαλα cat6 και αυτο επειδη ειναι ποιο χοντρο και σκληρο δε το τρωει.



το τι κάνεις σπίτι σου και το τι κάνω σπίτι μου και μπορεί να δουλεύει ή και δεν ασχολήθηκα αν θα δουλέψει σε αυτά που υπόσχεται δεν σημαίνει ότι άρα μπορούμε να το κάνουμε παντού γιατί δούλεψε σπίτι μας με τις αλχημείες μας. έβαλες μηχάνημα και πιστοποίησες την ταχύτητα ότι είναι άψογη χωρίς θόρυβο και προβλήματα ή επειδή άναψε το λεντακι στο swich που λέει 1000 θεωρείς ότι άρα μια χαρά είναι? όχι τίποτε άλλο αλλά αν μου ζητάνε πιστοποίηση να δίνω ότι δούλεψε σπίτι μου. έτσι θα σκέφτηκε και ο ηλεκτρολόγος που τα έκανε έτσι γιατί σπίτι του δούλεψε αλλά τώρα κολλάνε τα πάντα και δεν δουλεύει τίποτα.
α και κάτι ακόμα. το ότι πολλοι οτετζιδες συνεχίζουν και κάνουν συνδέσεις χύμα ή ακόμα και με αυτά τα ματζαφλαρια δεν σημαίνει ότι κάνουν καλά. απλά δεν ξέρει ο πελάτης ότι μπορεί και πρέπει να απαιτήσει να του βάλουν τουλάχιστον ρεγκλετα με το σωστό κουτί. έχω βάλει πελάτη και ανάγκασε τον ΟΤΕ να βάλει τα προβλεπόμενα και ξαφνικά είδε διαφορά μόνο και μόνο από τον σωστό εξοπλισμό και σύνδεση των γραμμών του.

----------


## picdev

> το τι κάνεις σπίτι σου και το τι κάνω σπίτι μου και μπορεί να δουλεύει ή και δεν ασχολήθηκα αν θα δουλέψει σε αυτά που υπόσχεται δεν σημαίνει ότι άρα μπορούμε να το κάνουμε παντού γιατί δούλεψε σπίτι μας με τις αλχημείες μας. έβαλες μηχάνημα και πιστοποίησες την ταχύτητα ότι είναι άψογη χωρίς θόρυβο και προβλήματα ή επειδή άναψε το λεντακι στο swich που λέει 1000 θεωρείς ότι άρα μια χαρά είναι? όχι τίποτε άλλο αλλά αν μου ζητάνε πιστοποίηση να δίνω ότι δούλεψε σπίτι μου. έτσι θα σκέφτηκε και ο ηλεκτρολόγος που τα έκανε έτσι γιατί σπίτι του δούλεψε αλλά τώρα κολλάνε τα πάντα και δεν δουλεύει τίποτα.
> α και κάτι ακόμα. το ότι πολλοι οτετζιδες συνεχίζουν και κάνουν συνδέσεις χύμα ή ακόμα και με αυτά τα ματζαφλαρια δεν σημαίνει ότι κάνουν καλά. απλά δεν ξέρει ο πελάτης ότι μπορεί και πρέπει να απαιτήσει να του βάλουν τουλάχιστον ρεγκλετα με το σωστό κουτί. έχω βάλει πελάτη και ανάγκασε τον ΟΤΕ να βάλει τα προβλεπόμενα και ξαφνικά είδε διαφορά μόνο και μόνο από τον σωστό εξοπλισμό και σύνδεση των γραμμών του.



η γιαγιά μου ειχε μείνει χωρίς τηλεφωνο κοντά στο μήνα και έφταιγε αυτό , βέβαια δεν το έφτιαξε ο οτέ.
Για δώσε μερικές πληροφορίες με τα υλικά που χρειάζεται

----------


## Sthol

> Το ξέρω ότι δεν τα έχεις κάνει εσύ, γιατί εσύ τουλάχιστον για κάτι που δεν ήσουν σίγουρος, ρώτησες. Το άλλο το μαστόρι που τα έβαλε, τα ήξερε όλα.
> 
> Από αποστάσεις καλά είναι, φοβόμουν μήπως έχουν υπερβεί και το μέγιστο μήκος καλωδίου που μπορεί να λειτουργήσει το ethernet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Θεωρώ πως πρέπει πριν κάνεις το οτιδήποτε να τους εξηγήσεις την κατάσταση και το πόσο δύσκολο είναι να διορθωθεί η καλωδίωση υπό αυτές τις συνθήκες. Μπορεί να βελτιωθεί και να λειτουργήσει, αλλά ποτέ δεν θα είναι σωστή μια τέτοια εγκατάσταση. 
> 
> ...



Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου για την βοήθεια σου! Ήταν πολύ χρήσιμη! Κατάφερα και τράβηξα λίγο τα καλώδια και έβαλα φις, και τα σύνδεσα με μούφα και παίζει κανονικά η κεραία. 
Εντωμεταξύ τελικά η απόσταση είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερη απο αυτό που είχα πει. Γιατί τα καλώδια πάνε όλα στην ταράτσα και κατεβαίνουν από τους φωταγωγούς για να μην φαίνονται. Και δεν έπαιζε αυτή η κεραία η οποία ήταν στην μεγαλύτερη απόσταση του καλωδίου.
Ειλικρινά σας ευχαριστώ όλους και πάλι!

----------

kioan (16-04-19)

----------


## nick1974

η εξωτερικη καλωδιωση για μενα ειναι το οτι καλυτερο οσον αφορα τα δικτυα (και σπιτι τετοια εκανα, μεχρι το κουτι του ΟΤΕ! ) κι αυτο γιατι ανα πασα ωρα μπορεις να αλλαξεις καλωδιο σε περιπτωση που βγει καποιο νεο καλυτερο και να αναβαθμισεις χωρις προβληματα.

----------


## selectronic

Ναι αλλά δεν έχουν όλοι το ελεύθερο να κάνουν τέτοιες εικαστικές παρεμβάσεις στο σπίτι...
Μερικοί/ες βγάζουν σπυριά ακόμα και για καναλάκι ένα πόντο...

----------


## nick1974

> Ναι αλλά δεν έχουν όλοι το ελεύθερο να κάνουν τέτοιες εικαστικές παρεμβάσεις στο σπίτι...
> Μερικοί/ες βγάζουν σπυριά ακόμα και για καναλάκι ένα πόντο...



παντα υπαρχει τροπος, αρκει να χεις χρωμα ιδιο με τον τοιχο

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jimk

> το ότι πολλοι οτετζιδες συνεχίζουν και κάνουν συνδέσεις χύμα ή ακόμα και με αυτά τα ματζαφλαρια δεν σημαίνει ότι κάνουν καλά. απλά δεν ξέρει ο πελάτης ότι μπορεί και πρέπει να απαιτήσει να του βάλουν τουλάχιστον ρεγκλετα με το σωστό κουτί. έχω βάλει πελάτη και ανάγκασε τον ΟΤΕ να βάλει τα προβλεπόμενα και ξαφνικά είδε διαφορά μόνο και μόνο από τον σωστό εξοπλισμό και σύνδεση των γραμμών του.



Δηλαδη με το βαλει ρεκλετα θα εχει λυσει το προβλημα του απο το να βαλει αυτες τις μουφες;;Εγω ξερω οτι τις ρεκλετες τις βαζουν γιατι ειναι ευκολες στο να συνδεουν/αποσυνδεουν  οταν χρειαστει το καλωδιο ενω οι μουφες ειναι μιας χρησης.Εγω συγκεκριμενα εχω χρησιμοποιησει  μουφες της 3M απο το κατανεμητη του οτε  στο κατανεμητη της πολυκατοικιας χωρις απολυτος κανενα προβλημα.

----------


## nick1974

> Δηλαδη με το βαλει ρεκλετα θα εχει λυσει το προβλημα του απο το να βαλει αυτες τις μουφες;;Εγω ξερω οτι τις ρεκλετες τις βαζουν γιατι ειναι ευκολες στο να συνδεουν/αποσυνδεουν  οταν χρειαστει το καλωδιο ενω οι μουφες ειναι μιας χρησης.Εγω συγκεκριμενα εχω χρησιμοποιησει  μουφες της 3M απο το κατανεμητη του οτε  στο κατανεμητη της πολυκατοικιας χωρις απολυτος κανενα προβλημα.



Χωρις απολυτως κανενα προβλημα σημαινει σε 100ρα να χει 100 (οχι 99) χωρις καθολου μεγαλυτερο s/n απ οτι εχει πριν τη συνδεση, χωρις να χανει 3db λογο συνδεσης και τελος χωρις να εχει  διαφορα ping πριν και μετα.
Οι συνδεσεις που κανουν πλεον οι οτετζηδες πληρουν ακριβως αυτες τις προδιαγραφες, γιατι πλεον υπαρχουν τρελες απαιτησεις (σε μια 100ρα μπορει ταυτοχρονα να streamαρει ταινιες σε ενα μηχανημα ενω σε αλλο ταυτοχρονα να παιζει online game και να το streamαρει κι ολας ΧΩΡΙΣ ΛΑΓΚ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΑ ΔΥΟ ενω ειναι επιπλεον αλλες 5-6 συσκευες που χαζολογανε σερφαροντας η κατεβαζοντας.
Δε ζουμε στα 90s  που ελεγες ποια ταινια θα κατεβασεις σε μια βδομαδα.
Αυτες τις προδιαγραφες Δ Ε Ν  τις πετυχαινεις με 3μ 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-T585 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nepomuk

> Χωρις απολυτως κανενα προβλημα σημαινει σε 100ρα να χει 100 (οχι 99) χωρις καθολου μεγαλυτερο s/n απ οτι εχει πριν τη συνδεση, χωρις να χανει 3db λογο συνδεσης και τελος χωρις να εχει  διαφορα ping πριν και μετα.




Διευκρινισε μας σε παρακαλω ,υφισταται 100αρα Vdsl γραμμη - συνδεση ;Το σημαντικο για πολλους upload ποσο παει σε αυτη την περιπτωση;
Ειχα την εντυπωση οτι το vdsl τελειωνει στα 50Mbit και απο κει και περα τα 100 και 200 Mbit που προσφερονται αφορουν οπτικη ινα εξ ολοκληρου,
μεχρι τον χωρο μας.
Εφ'οσον ο χαλκος παραμενει για ενα εστω πολυ μικρο μηκος ,δηλ απο το Καφαο μεχρι τον χωρο μας ,θα προκειται περι θαυματος  αυτα τα 2 καλωδιακια
ακομα και στην καλυτερη των περιπτωσεων πχ μεγιστο μηκος 50 μετρα ,με τις καλυτερες συνδεσεις να φτανει  τα 100.
Το εγγυημενο παλι με προβληματιζει καθ οσον εξαρταται και απο αλλους παραγοντες ,πχ τις λοιπες  συνδεσεις .
Αν οι διπλα και γυρω σου πανε  κι αυτοι σε κατοσταρα ,παλι ο χαλκος θα καθαρισει;
Τελος οι 200αρες που διαφημιζονται  κι αυτες με χαλκο ειναι ;
Καπου αναφερθηκες σε 10 Gbit για τμημα του δικτυου  στον επαγγελματικο χωρο η κατοικια σου , δηλ αν εφτανε η πολυποθητη οπτικη ινα
στο χωρο σου ,κατ αναλογιαν  τμημα του θα αναβαθμιζοταν στα 100 Gigabit αυτη τη φορα ;

----------


## kioan

> Διευκρινισε μας σε παρακαλω ,υφισταται 100αρα Vdsl γραμμη - συνδεση ;Το σημαντικο για πολλους upload ποσο παει σε αυτη την περιπτωση;
> Ειχα την εντυπωση οτι το vdsl τελειωνει στα 50Mbit και απο κει και περα τα 100 και 200 Mbit που προσφερονται αφορουν οπτικη ινα εξ ολοκληρου,
> μεχρι τον χωρο μας.
> Εφ'οσον ο χαλκος παραμενει για ενα εστω πολυ μικρο μηκος ,δηλ απο το Καφαο μεχρι τον χωρο μας ,θα προκειται περι θαυματος  αυτα τα 2 καλωδιακια
> ακομα και στην καλυτερη των περιπτωσεων πχ μεγιστο μηκος 50 μετρα ,με τις καλυτερες συνδεσεις να φτανει  τα 100.



Δεν πρόκειται περί θαύματος, αλλά περί τεχνολογικής προόδου.

Υφίσταται  VDSL 100Mbps (και ακόμα παραπάνω) αλλά πολλοί πάροχοι για λόγους εντυπωσιασμού (βλέπε: _κλασικοί φελλοί του μάρκετινγκ_) συνήθως αναφέρονται σε αυτές ως Fiber. Υπάρχει πάντως VDSL 100Mbps η οποία έρχεται πάνω από το κλασικό τηλεφωνικό δισύρματο καλώδιο και τερματίζεται σε modem/router στον χώρο σου.

Ακόμα και οπτική ίνα μέχρι τον χώρο σου να φέρουν, δεν σημαίνει πως θα έχεις τις ταχύτητες του φυσικού μέσου και ως internet bandwidth. Σίγουρα μπαίνει περιορισμός από την πλευρά του παρόχου, ανάλογα με το τι πληρώνεις.

----------


## mtzag

Το vdsl δινει και πανω απο 100mbit οταν ειναι μικρη αποσταση του χαλκινου καλωδιου γι αυτο
απο το κεντρο μεχρι τη υπαιθρια καμπινα γινετε η συνδεση με οπτικη ινα και απο εκει τα τελευταια 30-50μετρα με χαλκο
και για marketing λενε μονο fiber και κρυβουνε οτι εχει και 10-100μετρα χαλκου στο τελος(οπου η συνδεση ειναι vdsl).

----------


## jimk

> Χωρις απολυτως κανενα προβλημα σημαινει σε 100ρα να χει 100 (οχι 99) χωρις καθολου μεγαλυτερο s/n απ οτι εχει πριν τη συνδεση, χωρις να χανει 3db λογο συνδεσης και τελος χωρις να εχει  διαφορα ping πριν και μετα.
> Οι συνδεσεις που κανουν πλεον οι οτετζηδες πληρουν ακριβως αυτες τις προδιαγραφες, γιατι πλεον υπαρχουν τρελες απαιτησεις (σε μια 100ρα μπορει ταυτοχρονα να streamαρει ταινιες σε ενα μηχανημα ενω σε αλλο ταυτοχρονα να παιζει online game και να το streamαρει κι ολας ΧΩΡΙΣ ΛΑΓΚ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΑ ΔΥΟ ενω ειναι επιπλεον αλλες 5-6 συσκευες που χαζολογανε σερφαροντας η κατεβαζοντας.
> Δε ζουμε στα 90s  που ελεγες ποια ταινια θα κατεβασεις σε μια βδομαδα.
> Αυτες τις προδιαγραφες Δ Ε Ν  τις πετυχαινεις με 3μ 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-T585 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Και με τι τις πετυχαίνουν με ρακλετες;Δηλαδη στη φωτο που ανεβασε ο *Stholλ* θα ειχε καλυτερο αποτελεσμα  αν ειχε βαλει ρακλετα  αντι γι αυτους τους κονεκτορες;αναφερομαι παντα στην περιπτωση που για καποιον λογο δεν μπορουσε να αλλαξει καλωδιο.

----------


## kioan

> Και με τι τις πετυχαίνουν με ρακλετες;Δηλαδη στη φωτο που ανεβασε ο *Stholλ* θα ειχε καλυτερο αποτελεσμα  αν ειχε βαλει ρακλετα  αντι γι αυτους τους κονεκτορες;αναφερομαι παντα στην περιπτωση που για καποιον λογο δεν μπορουσε να αλλαξει καλωδιο.



Εφόσον πρόκειται για καλώδια δικτύου και όχι απλά δίζευγα, θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει τερματισμός σε patch panel.


Σε ένα *σωστά τοποθετημένο* patch panel, διατηρούνται τα γεωμετρικά χαρακτηριστικά του UTP καλωδίου πολύ καλύτερα:

Τα ζεύγη διατηρούνται μαζί εντός του καλωδίου μέχρι 1-2cm πριν τον τερματισμόΗ συστροφή των αγωγών του κάθε ζεύγους διατηρείται αναλλοίωτη (σχεδόν) μέχρι το σημείο τερματισμού.

Παράδειγμα τερματισμού σε patch panel:





Ακόμα όμως και ο σωστός τερματισμός σε κλασική τηλεφωνική ρεγκλέτα (punchdown), θα διατηρούσε καλύτερα τα παραπάνω χαρακτηριστικά και πιο συγκεκριμένα θα διατάρασσε πολύ λιγότερο τη συστροφή των ζευγών. 

Παράδειγμα σωστού τερματισμού σε ρεγκλέτα:



 Σε αυτό που είδαμε, ο αγωγός που φτάνει στο καπελάκι είναι παράλληλα με τον αγωγό που αναχωρεί από αυτό. Έχει χαθεί εντελώς η συστροφή του κάθε ζεύγους, και ο κάθε μεμονωμένος αγωγός γειτνιάζει με άσχετους αγωγούς άλλων ζευγών.

----------


## nick1974

> Διευκρινισε μας σε παρακαλω ,υφισταται 100αρα Vdsl γραμμη - συνδεση ;



Τι να διευκρινησω? Γραφεις οτι μενεις Νικαια. Ο παροχος σου περισυ το καλοκαιρι δε σε εβαλε στη πριζα να βαλεις 100ρα η 200ρα? (εκτος αν δεν εχεις ΟΤΕ οποτε δε ξερω)
Δε νομιζω η περιοχη σου να χει προβλημα, κεντρο ειναι. 





> Ειχα την εντυπωση οτι το vdsl τελειωνει στα 50Mbit και απο κει και περα τα 100 και 200 Mbit που προσφερονται αφορουν οπτικη ινα εξ ολοκληρου,
> μεχρι τον χωρο μας.



1000ρα ειναι αυτη που λες. Οταν ειπα στους οτετζηδες να βαλω εγω την ινα και να μου βαλουν 1000ρα μου ειπαν οτι ενω τεχνικα δεν υπαρχει θεμα, γραφειοκρατικα δεν υπαρχει σχετικο προγραμμα χρεωσης ακομα για οικιακες 1000ρες, οποτε και για φετος αυτο δε γινεται. 






> Εφ'οσον ο χαλκος παραμενει για ενα εστω πολυ μικρο μηκος ,δηλ απο το Καφαο μεχρι τον χωρο μας ,θα προκειται περι θαυματος  αυτα τα 2 καλωδιακια
> ακομα και στην καλυτερη των περιπτωσεων πχ μεγιστο μηκος 50 μετρα ,με τις καλυτερες συνδεσεις να φτανει  τα 100.



τα 200 ειναι το max που σε κλειδωνουν και τεχνικα παει και παραπανω, αλλα αναλογα το s/n και το μηκος σου δινουν η 100 η 200 και το κλειδωνουν εκει.






> Το εγγυημενο παλι με προβληματιζει καθ οσον εξαρταται και απο αλλους παραγοντες ,πχ τις λοιπες  συνδεσεις .



εγγυημενο ειναι, μετρανε με το μηχανημα τους και εφ οσον παει 100 ειναι 100. Αν δεν συγχρονιζει δε στο δινουν μεχρι να φτιαξεις τα καλωδια σου 





> Αν οι διπλα και γυρω σου πανε  κι αυτοι σε κατοσταρα ,παλι ο χαλκος θα καθαρισει;



οσοι γνωριζω γυρω μου 100ρες εχουν. μαλιστα αναβαθμισαμε ολοι την ιδια μερα και μας γ....σε ο οτετζης γιατι ηταν καλοκαιρι και ο ενας ειχε παρει αδεια





> Τελος οι 200αρες που διαφημιζονται  κι αυτες με χαλκο ειναι ;



οι ιδιες ειναι. Τις κλειδωνουν 100 η 200





> Καπου αναφερθηκες σε 10 Gbit για τμημα του δικτυου  στον επαγγελματικο χωρο η κατοικια σου



στην κατοικια μου. Ολοι οι gamers τετοιες εχουν αν θελουν να streamαρουν σε δευτερο υπολογιστη (πχ στο σαλονατο htpc) ενα παιχνιδι και ολες οι high end gaming μητρικες εχουν δευτερη lan στα 10G ακριβως για αυτο το λογο





> δηλ αν εφτανε η πολυποθητη οπτικη ινα
> στο χωρο σου ,κατ αναλογιαν  τμημα του θα αναβαθμιζοταν στα 100 Gigabit αυτη τη φορα ;



Μαλλον του χρονου ξεκιναει αυτο το project στην Ελλαδα και δινουν 1000ρες.
Επι του παροντος επειδη τις δινουν μονο εταιρικα αν θελησει καποιος ιδιωτης κατι τετοιο το κοστος ειναι γελοια τραγικο (κατι για 30000 ευρω μου ειπαν!!!! )

----------

nepomuk (18-04-19)

----------


## nyannaco

> Εγω προσωπικα εχω κανει σπιτι ματηση σε καλωδιο(cat5e) περιπου 25-30 μετρων που το εφαγε η γατα



Την επόμενη φορά βάλε dog5e για να το φοβάται η γάτα και να μην πλησιάζει  :Wink:

----------


## nepomuk

> Τι να διευκρινησω? Γραφεις οτι μενεις Νικαια. Ο παροχος σου περισυ το καλοκαιρι δε σε εβαλε στη πριζα να βαλεις 100ρα η 200ρα? (εκτος αν δεν εχεις ΟΤΕ οποτε δε ξερω)



η Νικαια και το Κερατσινι (ψηλα),οπου συνηθως παρεπιδημω,ανηκουν στην επικρατεια της Wind ,δηλ το δικτυο οπτικων ινων και οι
καμπινες και δεν παει καιρος που ενεργοποιηθηκαν . Οι παροχοι ολο και πιεζουν , στην μια περιπτωση βλεπε Cyta νυν Voda που ακομα ψαχνεται
δεν τρελλαινεται να  με αναβαθμισει.
Τα καφαο ομως ανηκουν στον ΟΤΕ , το χαλκινο δηλ κομματι 60 μετρα για το καφαο και αλλα τοσα η πλησιεστερη καμπινα με την οπτικη.
Σε αυτη την περιπτωση ποιος εγγυαται τι ; Οποτε  βλεπω  ενα  ΜΕΧΡΙ 100  ... αν ο χαλκος ειναι παλιος ,ποιος θα τον εξυγιανει ;
Ο Οτε που σιγουρα μεσολαβει στην περιπτωση μου  θα  σκιστει ; Αλλα και στον Οτε να παω , θα μεσολαβει οπωσδηποτε η Wind .
Απομενει να διευκρινισεις την ταχυτητα upload , που εχει ιδιαιτερη σημασια για επαγγελματιες και καποιες εφαρμογες , πχ επιτηρηση με πολλες
ip καμερες , videocenference ,τεσπα πολλοι χρηστες ταυτοχρονα κτλπ .
Τελος ακουγεται - γραφεται για  καποια κρατικη  επιδοτηση σε  συνδεσεις οπτικης  ινας  για 2 χρονια νομιζω και εφ απαξ για τον τερματικο εξοπλισμο.
Ενοουν συνδεσεις  vdsl  100 εως 200  Mbps ?
Συμπερασματικα : Εισαι τυχερος που ταχεις ολα ΟΤΕ.

----------


## lepouras

> Δηλαδη με το βαλει ρεκλετα θα εχει λυσει το προβλημα του απο το να βαλει αυτες τις μουφες;;Εγω ξερω οτι τις ρεκλετες τις βαζουν γιατι ειναι ευκολες στο να συνδεουν/αποσυνδεουν  οταν χρειαστει το καλωδιο ενω οι μουφες ειναι μιας χρησης.Εγω συγκεκριμενα εχω χρησιμοποιησει  μουφες της 3M απο το κατανεμητη του οτε  στο κατανεμητη της πολυκατοικιας χωρις απολυτος κανενα προβλημα.



ορισμένα υλικά αναγκάζουν τον εκάστοτε τεχνικό να κάνει ποιο σωστά την δουλειά του από κάποια άλλα. όταν μέσα σε ένα κουτί έχουν ενώσει 10-15 γραμμές με τα 3Μ ή και στριφτά με μονωτική ταινία κλπ και μετά τα κάνουν όλα ένα μάτσο  και τα σπρώχνουν χωρίς αύριο μέσα στο κουτί για να κλείσει το καπάκι, σίγουρα δεν θα έχει λιγότερες συνέπειες από ένα κουτί ποιο μεγάλο με στερεωμένη μια ρεγκλετα που θα τον αναγκάσει να τα πάει ποιο στρωτά τα σύρματα και ο τερματισμός του σύρματος δεν θα εξαρτάτε αν πίεσε σωστά με την πένσα το καπάκι για να καρφωθεί τέρμα η μόνωση αλλά από ένα εργαλείο που δεν αφήνει πολλές επιλογές να το χρησιμοποιήσεις λάθος άρα και σωστό τερματισμό.

φυσικά δεν μιλάμε στην περίπτωση του φίλου εδώ που είναι δίκτυα οπότε ακόμα ποιο συγκεκριμένα πράγματα όπως αναφέρει  και ο kioan ποιο πάνω.

----------


## nick1974

> Απομενει να διευκρινισεις την ταχυτητα upload , που εχει ιδιαιτερη σημασια για επαγγελματιες και καποιες εφαρμογες ,



https://www.cosmote.gr/eshop/global/...od1290028_prod

----------


## nepomuk

> https://www.cosmote.gr/eshop/global/...od1290028_prod





Ευχαριστω για την ανταποκριση σου , κανεις οτι μπορεις να αποσαφηνισεις την κατασταση .
ΠουΘενα δεν βρισκω την ταχυτητα upload , η προσωπικη σου εμπειρια ποια ειναι ; 
Αν πριν ειχες  χ ανεβασμα  με  βαση  μια  κοινη adsl εως 24  που πρακτικα ειναι 11-12 ,
τωρα με την κατοσταρα πηγες στο 3χ ;Αλλα ειχες και εμπειρια με 50(αρα) ; -offtopic και ας 
λεει ο παπ η γρια η κοτα εχει το ζουμι- με  αυτην που  οι τιμαι ειναι πιο λογικαι , ποσο επιασε
στην περιπτωση σου με  ολα 100 % ΟΤΕ;

Παντως και αυτοι του ΟΤΕ ειναι μπερμπαντηδες  ...  πως  τα βρισκουν  και πως τα  λενε  ...
FiberSpeed το λενε   τωρα  το .. γρηγορο  vdsl  και γω που νομιζα  οτι απο 50 και πανω  ...
Επισης γραφει  "οταν  λεμε 100   ενοουμε  100"  αλλα πιο διπλα   ΕΩΣ 100  ....
OK το γνωριζω  αυτα  τα  κανει   το μαρκετινγκ και το τμημα πωλησεων  ,αλλα
δεν αποκλειεται να προισταται μηχανικος ηλεκτρονικος, τηλεπικ/ων, του πολυτεχνειου 
με τιτλο Μηχανικος Πωλησεων.

Προσωπικα και για την ωρα θα κατσω στα αυγα μου , θα ζητησω προσβαση ασυρματη 
στα  5ghz απο τους γειτονες που εβαλαν vdsl (Wind) και βλεπουμε .

----------


## nick1974

με την 50ρα ηταν 5 θεωρητικη 4 κομμα κατι στην πραξη.
με την κατοσταρα δε θυμαμαι αν ειναι 5 η 8 μια και δεν εχει τεραστια σημασια (στο streaming εχει αλλα οκ, το μονο streaming που κανω ειναι σε εσωτερικο δικτυο).
το 50 ειναι εως 50, το 100 δεν ειναι εως 100 αλλα 100

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

nepomuk (21-04-19)

----------


## yz8826

> Παράδειγμα σωστού τερματισμού σε ρεγκλέτα:



Καλημερα.
Ξεθαβω το θεμα για να μην ανοιγω νεο τοπικ, μιας και ειδα τη φωτογραφια σε προηγουμενο ποστ. Που θα μπορουσα να βρω ρεγκλετα σαν την παραπανω? Οσο κ αν εψαξα στο ιντερνετ, δε μου βγαζει τετοιου τυπου ρεγκλετες. Θελω απ αυτες που υποστηριζουν γυρω στα 50 ζευγη και στη μεση παιρνουν ενα μεταλλακι για γεφυρωση (σαν αυτη πιο πανω δηλαδη). Πως τις ψαχνω αυτες, τι ονομασια εχουν?

----------


## MAIK721

> Καλημερα.
> . Πως τις ψαχνω αυτες, τι ονομασια εχουν?



66 block στα Αγγλικά ή ρεγκλέτα τύπου 66.Οι νεότερες είναι τύπου 110.

----------


## yz8826

> 66 block στα Αγγλικά ή ρεγκλέτα τύπου 66.Οι νεότερες είναι τύπου 110.



Δε βρισκω ομως πουθενα τετοια blocks με μια αναζητηση που εκανα στο skroutz. Μηπως γνωριζεις που πουλανε εδω Ελλαδα?

----------


## MAIK721

> Δε βρισκω ομως πουθενα τετοια blocks με μια αναζητηση που εκανα στο skroutz. Μηπως γνωριζεις που πουλανε εδω Ελλαδα?



Καλημέρα. Δεν έχω ιδέα και δεν ξέρω αν θα βρεις Ελλάδα. Μπορείς να το πάρεις από εδώ. Λογικά θα πληρώσεις και τελωνείο  .Μαζί με τα κλιπ και την βάση θα σου παει 40 50 ευρώ

----------


## Fyb82

Γεια σας. ηθελα να κανω μια ερωτηση. θελω να επεκτεινω μια καλωδιωση ethernet στο σπιτι μου. Θελω να αλλαξω θεση σε ενα 4g modem router, τοποθετημενο στη σοφιτα  και δινει σε ρουτερ μεσα στο σπιτι. Για την υπαρχουσα εγκατασταση χρησιμοποιω ενα καλώδιο cat6 15μ και συνδεεται σε πριζα τοιχου και το εχω επεκτεινει αλλα 20μ με το ιδιο καλωδιο και με ενα juction box cat6. Για να μετακινησω το 4g modem/router χρειαζομαι αλλα 10 μετρα καλωδιο. Μπορω να το επεκτεινω χρησιμοποιωντας αλλο ενα juction box; Η θα πρεπει να παρω μεγαλυτερο καλωδιο (στα 30μ); Το καλωδιο των 15μ που συνδεεται στην πριζα του τοιχου, δεν γινεται να αλλαχτει. Τα καλωδια που χρησιμοποιω ειναι UTP. Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων.

epektasi ethernet.jpg

----------


## mikemtb

ναι μπορεις αφοβα να το επεκτείνεις με το καταλληλο junction box σαν αυτο που ήδη έχεις χρησιμοποιήσει!!

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Fyb82

> ναι μπορεις αφοβα να το επεκτείνεις με το καταλληλο junction box σαν αυτο που ήδη έχεις χρησιμοποιήσει!!
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Σ ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------

mikemtb (17-06-22)

----------

